# Boston Squat



## JesusCrust (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyones intrested I really wanna see if i can get a squat started in boston or around that area if i can get a group of people together. Ive tried squating by myself once and that didnt go so well. I dont have too much squatting experience but ive dumpster dived and i like too think i have some common sense


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 9, 2012)

just left,,,,,,,,,,,but ok


----------



## smellsea (Jun 9, 2012)

if you get something started that has intact roof/floors/ a front door. in a neighborhood where the neighbors don't give that much of a fuck. then i'd probably come up there.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jun 9, 2012)

word word. Im probably gunna head up to boston within the next couple of weeks and try and scope something out. right now im livin like 30 mins north of boston in bumfuck new hampshire


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 10, 2012)

JesusCrust said:


> If anyones intrested I really wanna see if i can get a squat started in boston or around that area if i can get a group of people together. Ive tried squating by myself once and that didnt go so well. I dont have too much squatting experience but ive dumpster dived and i like too think i have some common sense



I know there's a few people on here from the Boston area now but I was living there for a year (a year ago) and didn't find much so good luck with that...


----------



## smellsea (Jun 10, 2012)

okay, well im only a china town bus away.. and if i do go west itll be outta worchester, so ill probably be over there any way.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jul 9, 2012)

Soidontthinkimgoingtobegoinguptobostonbuttheresahouseinhaverhillmasswhichisabout45minsnorthofbostonwhichimgoingtoopenupsoon.Ijustneedtoraiseenoughmoneytogetenoughlockstosecurethebuilding.Ifanyonesintrestedinsquattinginthehaverhillarealetmeknow.thehouseis4storiessotheresplentyofrooms...sorryifthisishardtoreadmyspacekeybroketheotherday


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol. Nice.


----------



## Teko (Jul 9, 2012)

JesusCrust said:


> Soidontthinkimgoingtobegoinguptobostonbuttheresahouseinhaverhillmasswhichisabout45minsnorthofbostonwhichimgoingtoopenupsoon.Ijustneedtoraiseenoughmoneytogetenoughlockstosecurethebuilding.Ifanyonesintrestedinsquattinginthehaverhillarealetmeknow.thehouseis4storiessotheresplentyofrooms...sorryifthisishardtoreadmyspacekeybroketheotherday


alt 255 makes a space.
just saying.


----------

